# My T's



## Dinho (Mar 5, 2010)

My best modelFor sale...






























































It all for now


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## shypoet (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Dinho (Mar 12, 2010)

Fresh molted


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 12, 2010)

You have guts holding that lividum! Lol.


----------



## GK. (Mar 15, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> You have guts holding that lividum! Lol.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dinho (Apr 8, 2010)

Fresh molted

Shame:



































B.schroederi fresh molted


----------



## Dinho (Apr 21, 2010)

*Nwe T *

H.incei adult female


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 21, 2010)

Nieźle Dinho  Ile ma DC?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots!!! That lividum is gorgeous!


----------



## Dinho (Apr 21, 2010)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nieźle Dinho  Ile ma DC?


Jak się dobrze domyślam pewnie jesteś Robak z arachnea?? 

Samiczka ma 3,6DC i jest przed wylinką  
Zakupiona od Bobiego 




Ariel said:


> Nice shots!!! That lividum is gorgeous!


Thanks  She is very agressive but I love her


----------



## Dinho (May 23, 2010)

H.incei: angry adult female..
















H.lividum fresh molted :


----------



## Dinho (Jun 3, 2010)

The morning session of spiders


----------



## Dinho (Jun 5, 2010)

*Bump...*


----------



## Dinho (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi 
Pics P.regalis was made 1 molt ago 
Now I'm sure that I have male:/




























Regards.


----------



## Dinho (Sep 19, 2010)

My new T's.













































































And balfouri's breeded in group


----------



## Darek304 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ładnie Dinho xd
Te balfouri są fajne xD


----------



## Dinho (Oct 26, 2010)

Some new pics




































































































































Regards


----------



## Dinho (Nov 12, 2010)

Adult female:







New T in my collection
Avi velutina 
I will have adult male for her on wendsday and maybe they gonna do sex 
































And my juvie P.bara. I think it's female but I'm not sure...


----------



## crawltech (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet pics!....love the poecilotheria`s


----------



## DTM (Nov 12, 2010)

Ładnie ładnie dinho


----------



## Raine (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm new to tarantulas and am very happy with my single pet, Char the G. Rosea. But the Lividum is so amazing in coloration!  I'm not a collector or breeder, just interested in tarantulas now that I have one for a pet.


----------



## Dinho (Dec 6, 2010)

New pics
Freshly molted Haplopelma minaxNow she is beautyfull












I love Haplopelmas...


----------



## Dinho (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Dinho (Apr 7, 2011)

My Favourite Ts:
Haplopelma spp.

1.




















2.















3.




















4.





















regards


----------

